# It DOES get easier!



## redd (May 25, 2014)

I'm happy to say that Redd, our 7 month old V, is getting easier to live with and is behaving more like a normal dog than a whacked-out crazy nut job! I'm not sure what has happened, but he is calmer, more responsive, sweeter, gentler, and all around easier to live with. Actually, a thought just struck me- We had him neutered about a month ago. Wonder if related. 
For example: He loves to take off with our bathroom floor register cover while I am conveniently in the shower and cannot get it from him (yes I know, its my fault for leaving it on the floor). Yesterday I said No and Bad Boy as he took off, and he actually BROUGHT IT BACK, and then RELEASED IT!! when I commanded him to release!!
I was so excited I actually let him come in to the shower with me (which he loves!) as a reward and gave him a bath. 
Then, last night Redd grabbed a plastic bag off the counter while I was preparing dinner, and same thing- I told him to stay and release, and he did. Not kidding. 
For the last 5 months its been this serious dance to try to get him to give back whatever he has taken, acting like I don't really care about it and trying to persuade him with something better. But he is always so dang proud of himself for his trophy he has found that he doesn't give up!
He is still entirely untrustworthy when alone, even for a few minutes. I don't know when this will improve. But his other positive attributes, like running with us on mountain bike trails off-leash, his sweet face, the way his whole butt moves when he wags his tail, the way he loves other people and other dogs, his wink.... we just love him to pieces!!


----------



## redd (May 25, 2014)

Just had an alarming thought: Is this the calm before the storm? I'm not sure we've hit the teenage stages yet......sigh.


----------



## Ruthie_67 (Jan 25, 2014)

He's a beautiful dog!

The 7 month old stage is 3 months behind us now .. and was very similar, suddenly Oscar just started to get it and act all grown up (he is un neutered still). I just think that persistence begins to pay off and they grow up (a little) Having said that now at 1 year Oscar has decided to revert a little and do things that he had stopped doing. From what I have read on this site I reckon its a cycle so don't get too content  Enjoy every minute - they are never, ever boring!


----------

